# Problemi in aggiornamento: emerge DBD-mysql [Risolto]

## idum

Salve a tutti. Sto cercando di aggiornare il mio sistema. Ho fatto prima emerge -uDv system e ho aggiornato il portage alla nuova versione con singoli emerge.

Mi accingevo poi a fare emerge -uDv world

quando mi sono trovato con un problema con qualche pacchetto di perl.

Ho lanciato dunque l'installazione di questo singolo pacchetto ed ecco qua l'errore:

```

linux bin # emerge -k DBD-mysql

Calculating dependencies ...done!

>>> emerge (1 of 1) dev-perl/DBD-mysql-2.9003 to /

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) DBD-mysql-2.9003.tar.gz

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking DBD-mysql-2.9003.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/DBD-mysql-2.9003/work

>>> Source unpacked.

I will use the following settings for compiling and testing:

  cflags        (mysql_config) = -I/usr/include/mysql -march=athlon-xp -fomit-frame-pointer -DHAVE_ERRNO_AS_DEFINE=1 -DUSE_OLD_FUNCTIONS

  libs          (mysql_config) = -L/usr/lib/mysql -lmysqlclient -lz -lcrypt -lnsl -lm -L/usr/lib -lssl -lcrypto

  nocatchstderr (default     ) = 0

  nofoundrows   (default     ) = 0

  ssl           (guessed     ) = 1

  testdb        (default     ) = test

  testhost      (default     ) =

  testpassword  (default     ) =

  testuser      (default     ) =

To change these settings, see 'perl Makefile.PL --help' and

'perldoc INSTALL'.

Checking if your kit is complete...

Looks good

Warning: prerequisite DBI 1.08 not found.

Can't locate DBI/DBD.pm in @INC (@INC contains: /etc/perl /usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.8.4/i686-linux /usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.8.4 /usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.8.3/i686-linux /usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.8.3 /usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.8.2/i686-linux /usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.8.2 /usr/lib/perl5/site_perl /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.4/i686-linux /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.4 /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.3/i686-linux /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.3 /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.2 /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl /usr/lib/perl5/5.8.4/i686-linux /usr/lib/perl5/5.8.4 /usr/local/lib/site_perl /usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.8.3/i686-linux /usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.8.3 /usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.8.2/i686-linux /usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.8.2 .) at Makefile.PL line 294.

make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.

!!! ERROR: dev-perl/DBD-mysql-2.9003 failed.

!!! Function perl-module_src_compile, Line 53, Exitcode 2

!!! compilation failed

```

Riporto anche la parte di interesse del mio make.conf:

```

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon-xp -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86"

USE="  -yahoo alsa bindist cdr cscope curl perl cups doc dvb dvd dvdr fbcon firebird icq java jikes mysql offensive ppds samba spell usb videos xml"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=/usr/local/portage

```

Per ovviare ho installato il pacchetto DBI, visto che non trovava un file a lui riferito, ma nulla, sempre lo stesso errore.

Non so assolutamente che fare  :Sad: 

in teoria c'e' qualcosa che non va sullo script Makefile.PL ma certo non e' che posso metterci le mani.

avete idee?

IdumLast edited by idum on Tue May 18, 2004 7:30 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## n3mo

Quoto da Bugzilla: *Quote:*   

> Gentoo2 etc # emerge -Cp dev-perl/DBI
> 
> >>> These are the packages that I would unmerge:
> 
>  dev-perl/DBI
> ...

 

quindi seguendo la soluzone di bugzilla:

emerge unmerge DBI

emerge -deep --update DBD-mysql

a questo punto dovrebbe compilare correttamente.........sul perchè tutto tace.

----------

## idum

Andata  :Smile: 

Molto ma molto grato  :Smile: 

Mia colpa: non ho pensato di andare a vedere sui bugzilla...

----------

## dundas

thanks a lot n3mo, this problem's been kicking me recently.

how to say "thanks you" in Italian?

 :Surprised:   :Surprised:   :Surprised: 

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

 *dundas wrote:*   

> 
> 
> how to say "thanks you" in Italian?
> 
> 

 

thank you = grazie 

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## dundas

grazie ProT-0-TypE   :Wink: 

----------

